

Bradley Manning: MEPs' open letter to the US government - asto
http://www.wikileaks-forum.com/index.php/topic,6479.msg25280.html#msg25280

======
asto
It's amazing what the US has turned into. US citizens are subjected to torture
by the government and its agencies, citizens are put through hell and treated
like criminals by the TSA just to fly, the rich and the powerful are bailed
out of their own mistakes while citizens are left with nothing.

To someone looking in from the outside (like me), it looks like the US is
slowly devolving into a third world state going by the shabby treatment of its
own citizens.

Edit: I forgot to mention the atrocious debt!

~~~
click170
I'm not amazed at what the US has turned into, but I am surprised by the
complacency demonstrated by the majority of Americans. As long as nobody tries
to take away TV and our creature comforts, to hell with the people the
government is openly torturing, surely they deserve it, right?

As someone looking in from Canada, it looks to me like America is going the
way of the Soviet Union, and muchly due to the same problem, exessive
corruption and greed sprinkled with some good old homegrown American apathy.

------
mistermustard
Just link to the letter as published by The Guardian:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/nov/29/bradley-
manning-...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/nov/29/bradley-manning-mep-
open-letter)

~~~
click170
Better than the headline link which takes you to a page with an annoying
floating box telling you how easy it is to join their forum and that you
should join their forum because it's so easy to join.

